# Custom is spelled with a "K"



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 12, 2010)

Got the boys together today.    Still have a youth vesion of the bike with flames and the girls pink Kozmopolitan to make it a true group picture.   I sure wish I had Walters Mooneyes to go with the crew.


----------



## jwm (Feb 14, 2010)

Kustom is indeed the "K" word!

 Perhaps you've seen this site

Projects, and projects. First the Starlet. Then the three-speed conversion for the Spoiler. Then I'm a goin' rattin' big time. Can't wait!

JWM


----------



## Santee (Jan 2, 2011)

I love Dyno,s also . I have a Glide, Ultra Glide and my Daughter has a Deluxe Glide with a springer.


----------



## kenji (Jan 6, 2011)

are these bikes made by GT overseas?


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

i like the pinstrip on the red bike


----------



## vontrike (Jan 27, 2012)

*Kustom Kruiser*



   Besides my classics,, I enjoy riding my kustoms. This is the Kruiser frame after Dyno sold. It has a 1954 English hub, with a Krate stic shift controlling the gears. It has a vintage headlight,,,and of course lowered with wide handle bars. Been having so much fun riding it,, I have not painted it. You have some great rides there, and they are gaining value. I also have two Glides, a Roadster, a Deuce, and the little 16 inch Kruiser.
                                                                                                                                                                     vontrike


----------



## Plan9Customs (Aug 23, 2012)

the schools i went to we didnt study barris. so it IS actually spelled with a "C"


----------



## sam (Aug 24, 2012)

can I use that PIc!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 26, 2012)

Plan9Customs said:


> the schools i went to we didnt study barris. so it IS actually spelled with a "C"




Awesome!!!


----------

